# Issues after Recall / Firmware Flash



## PvilleStang (Aug 6, 2018)

Took in my wife's Altas to our local dealership this Saturday for the child seat issue recall, after which I was told there were two more outstanding recalls, one including a firmware update. Once updated, there is a great new feature of a compass on the center display of the vehicle. BUT, it's 90* off the compass on the mirror. One reads NW, one reads NE. I was also told the Auto Start-Stop was set to disable if the AC fan speed was set above 3, but alas, it's still stopping at a red light.

QUESTION: Does anyone know a recalibration procedure on the compass? Pull battery, wait XX seconds, plug back up, drive around in circles for a few minutes to get it to pick up magnetic north? Or am I stuck taking it back to the dealership and wasting another Saturday morning at their mercy?

(And I'm sure this is a beaten dead horse, but has anyone had ANY luck with disabling the Auto-Start-Stop?)

Model is 2018 Atlas SE V6 with 4motion. No Tech Package.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Cool...the lack of the compass on any below SEL-P was silly, I enabled mine with OBD Eleven on my SEL. The auto start/stop disabled with fan above 3 is perfect...this is one of the times this system doesn't make sense is when the a/c is on in the summer so you get nice warm/humid air while you wait at the stop light.


----------



## PvilleStang (Aug 6, 2018)

It'd be great if either fix was working correctly. Love heading west and the dash says you're heading south. And the start-stop crap is not disengaging without hitting the button, even after their "fix".


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

PvilleStang said:


> Took in my wife's Altas to our local dealership this Saturday for the child seat issue recall, after which I was told there were two more outstanding recalls, one including a firmware update. Once updated, there is a great new feature of a compass on the center display of the vehicle. BUT, it's 90* off the compass on the mirror. One reads NW, one reads NE. I was also told the Auto Start-Stop was set to disable if the AC fan speed was set above 3, but alas, it's still stopping at a red light.
> 
> QUESTION: Does anyone know a recalibration procedure on the compass? Pull battery, wait XX seconds, plug back up, drive around in circles for a few minutes to get it to pick up magnetic north? Or am I stuck taking it back to the dealership and wasting another Saturday morning at their mercy?
> 
> ...


Well, which one is correct...it can only be one!


----------



## PvilleStang (Aug 6, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Well, which one is correct...it can only be one!


The mirror. The mirror is always correct.


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

Had this done today. I was expecting/hoping for the compass to be on the main big screen, but it’s on the center screen above steering wheel. It does match the rear view mirror though.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Hetletco said:


> ....was expecting/hoping for the compass to be on the main big screen, but it’s on the center screen above steering wheel. It does match the rear view mirror though.


If you have nav, there is a compass on the large screen.


----------



## PvilleStang (Aug 6, 2018)

It's started to sync up with the mirror, thank goodness, but still having issues with the Auto Start Stop crap. We'll have the AC on 3+ and it's still shutting down at a stop, even though it was supposedly set not to.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

Is this firmware update something you have to ask the dealership for or is it part of a service bulletin? I picked up my atlas about a month ago and I don't have the compass in the center display.


----------



## PvilleStang (Aug 6, 2018)

We took it in for the seatbelt recall, and they did it while in the shop. From what I've been seeing, there was an issue with the firmware a few revs back where it was causing the ECU to drain the car battery. We hadn't noticed anything in that realm, but I guess if your ECM rev was any less than the current release, the lackey at the dealership decided that warranted a firmware update.


----------



## vwvapor (Feb 26, 2018)

PvilleStang said:


> (And I'm sure this is a beaten dead horse, but has anyone had ANY luck with disabling the Auto-Start-Stop?)
> 
> Model is 2018 Atlas SE V6 with 4motion. No Tech Package.


The quick and dirty way to disable permanently is to the pull the the plug connected to the battery. You'll see Auto-Start-Stop error flash on the dash but you don't have to remember to hit the button every time.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Or pay $80 for OBDEleven from ECS Tuning and make the following change:

1) Select Control unit 19 
2) Select Adaptation 
3) Select Stop start limit voltage 
4) Change value to 12 (default is 7.6)

Then when you're done, you can f around with a whole host of other cool mods.


----------



## PvilleStang (Aug 6, 2018)

So, I'll bite. OBD11, does that void the warranty on it? Coming from the Mustang world, if you flashed a tune on your ECU, Ford tells you to pound sand when you come into the dealership for any work, and all warranties are null and void at that point. If OBD11 doesn't hose the warranty, I'm buying it ASAP, but even the dealer said if I so far as attempted to change my own oil, VW will not honor their motor-train warranty.


----------



## vwvapor (Feb 26, 2018)

PvilleStang said:


> So, I'll bite. OBD11, does that void the warranty on it? Coming from the Mustang world, if you flashed a tune on your ECU, Ford tells you to pound sand when you come into the dealership for any work, and all warranties are null and void at that point. If OBD11 doesn't hose the warranty, I'm buying it ASAP, but even the dealer said if I so far as attempted to change my own oil, VW will not honor their motor-train warranty.


Those were some thoughts I had also and I know it would be case by case and dealer by dealer basis, but with my luck, I'd get the dealer that would push to void my warranty.
I just plug the cable back in connecting to the battery before taking it in and no one is the wiser.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

PvilleStang said:


> So, I'll bite. OBD11, does that void the warranty on it? Coming from the Mustang world, if you flashed a tune on your ECU, Ford tells you to pound sand when you come into the dealership for any work, and all warranties are null and void at that point. If OBD11 doesn't hose the warranty, I'm buying it ASAP, but even the dealer said if I so far as attempted to change my own oil, VW will not honor their motor-train warranty.


This isn't doing a tune which is a whole different ball of wax and does give the manufacture leverage with engine failure issues. The dealer oil change comment is 100% false...you just need a record that you did it. They just want your money and are trying to scare you. Turning on the compass with OBD11 is just turning on somethign that is already there and in fact they are doing that for you with this firmware update. Then again, if you F up using OBD11 and expect them to fix it, obviously you are on the hook. It's unlikely the dealer techs will even know you have been in there changing things...then again I guess they will see my needle sweep!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Just got ours serviced today, 23X1 campaign ECM software update. Recall 69V7 "Atlas Quality Package" updated airbag control module, updated instrument cluster coding, updated climatic control module software. 69X1 seat belt recall (left a photo copy of hte manual supplement in car...already had it from VW). 01C7 recall vehicle emissions control label (had to order sticker...probalby goes under hood). All in for an oil change/tire rotation...$118. Fine by me. I lost a few of my OBDEleven mods due to 69V7 namely the gauge sweep, blower speed on the AC in auto, and the gallons to fill up on the dash...added back when I got home. Nobody cried about my K&N sticker or OBDEleven mods.


----------



## PvilleStang (Aug 6, 2018)

Good to hear! I'm really leaning towards the OBDEleven. But I'm buying the K&N for the truck before I buy it for the Atlas. I already know that warranty is toast.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Ok, the HVAC reprogram did change the way the auto start/stop works. I have the fan speed in auto mod done through OBDEleven so I can see the fan speed. At a stop, it appears if the fan is over 3 it all not cut off. I also noted that it would be be 3-4 and cut off and when it did, the fan speed dropped to 2; upon start up, it would jump to 4 or more. Interesting.


----------



## PvilleStang (Aug 6, 2018)

The other thing here is that we don't have the tech package, so our AC fan is set by the knob, not touch screen. Fan speed 3 is pretty black and white, but it still shuts down when we're at 3 or greater. Like it doesn't care about the manual AC units.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

This only impacts auto (SEL on up) is my guess.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

I was told I got 69V7 installed today but I don't see the compass in the middle of the instrument cluster. Can someone post a picture? or how can I turn it on? I am in Canada with a Comfortline.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

I also noticed that with the fan set to 3 or even 6, the auto stop still occurs. 

Wonder if the changes described here only kick in for certain models? My comfortline does have climate control and I leave it in auto mostly.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

juched said:


> I was told I got 69V7 installed today but I don't see the compass in the middle of the instrument cluster. Can someone post a picture? or how can I turn it on? I am in Canada with a Comfortline.


Check in the Car Menu within the infotainment menus for something that allows you to choose what you see on the dash...it's in there and may need to be toggled on. Will take a pic if I get a chance but I'm sure you can find it.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

juched said:


> I also noticed that with the fan set to 3 or even 6, the auto stop still occurs.
> 
> Wonder if the changes described here only kick in for certain models? My comfortline does have climate control and I leave it in auto mostly.


Yeah, I notice this too sometimes and I *think* there is more to it than just fan speed...maybe ambient - interior delta has to be above a certain value to have this kick in..no clue.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

Thank you. I will check again, but I dug around yesterday and I didn't see it. I see options for speed, economy, distance to empty.... but no compass.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

juched said:


> Thank you. I will check again, but I dug around yesterday and I didn't see it. I see options for speed, economy, distance to empty.... but no compass.


Sounds like that didn't get added then. It's a very easy mod using OBD Eleven.


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

Before performing the campaign at the dealership, I took a snapshot of the software version of the Climatronic and SRS module just to make sure

Post flash, the software versions had changed so I know that there campaign was done


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

For anyone interested, see changelog of 69V7

Your Atlas had campaign 69V& which is the Atlas Air Quality Package. This is an update and was released to prevent the following:



Airbag light on for the passenger airbag disabled light short circuit
No cabin heat when using remote start
Starter noise during extended cranking which causes the passenger airbag warning light to be set
No request for heat was sent to the ECM during remote start operation due to incorrect programming of the climate control unit


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

Rafale said:


> For anyone interested, see changelog of 69V7
> 
> Your Atlas had campaign 69V& which is the Atlas Air Quality Package. This is an update and was released to prevent the following:
> 
> ...


Where did you get this? It doesn’t mention some of the changes seen here.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

Rafale said:


> Before performing the campaign at the dealership, I took a snapshot of the software version of the Climatronic and SRS module just to make sure
> 
> Post flash, the software versions had changed so I know that there campaign was done


Where did you see this? I tooks pics of the system information screen on the radio.


----------



## PvilleStang (Aug 6, 2018)

I did notice that the AC has to be set greater than or equal to 4, and the recirculation has to be enabled. Then the autostart will disable most of the time. Still very gimmicky.

Driving it on a road trip yesterday, got a warning light for antifreeze low, and smelling it pretty bad outside the vehicle. Might have more fun in the near future when we get back to town.


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

juched said:


> Where did you get this? It doesn’t mention some of the changes seen here.


Called customer care and opened up a case.
They got back to me within 2 days with the provided changelog


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

juched said:


> Where did you see this? I tooks pics of the system information screen on the radio.


OBD11 gives you the software version of all the major control modules


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

Rafale said:


> Before performing the campaign at the dealership, I took a snapshot of the software version of the Climatronic and SRS module just to make sure
> 
> Post flash, the software versions had changed so I know that there campaign was done


Just ordered an OBDEleven. Can you share the versions to have now so I can compare? 

Thanks!


----------

